
How to Play WWDC Session Videos in Chrome? - kaychaks
https://www.kaushikc.org/how-to-play-wwdc-session-videos-in-chrome/
======
FormFollowsFunc
You can't stream them on Windows either. Apple has discontinued Safari for
Windows and the last version released - v5.1.7, won't play the videos. I
suppose the thinking is, if you're developing for an Apple OS you are likely
to have Apple hardware. As the article mentions, you can always wait for the
mp4 file to download.

